# IBM PLEX font



## unitrunker (Apr 7, 2018)

If you're into hoarding fonts ...

https://github.com/IBM/plex

Quote:
"We designed Plex carefully to both meet our needs as a global tech company and express who we are as people. It took two years and a lot of work to get here, but today we have a signature typeface we’re proud and excited to share with the world. Plex is an open-source project (OFL) and free to download and use. The Plex family comes in a Sans, Serif, Mono and Sans Condensed, all with roman and true italics. The fonts have been designed to work well in user interface (UI) environments as well as other mediums. This project provides all source files and file formats to support most typographical situations."


----------

